# drift wood



## IDONTKARE47 (Jan 5, 2004)

i always see thoes nice looking drift wood and it have really nice moss growing on it i was just woundering how to grow and maintain it.


----------



## jah maan (Jan 20, 2004)

hmm it depends what kind of moss you are talking about ..... most of them are artificialy placed on them .... go to your local fish shop and get some moss ... then spread it out onto the drift wood... i recomend a thin layer (but its up to you ..) then use cotton tread (if you want it decompose ) or nylon if you want it to stick ... and just secure the moss on ... with the right ammount of light and the correct co2 levels it should grow nicely....
good luck....


----------



## Kickingtrees (Feb 13, 2004)

If you mean having your driftwood look like this? I can't get rid of it. It started out as a tiny bit of algae and now it's like a velvet log. How do I kill this stuff for good without killing the other plants in the tank?


----------



## jah maan (Jan 20, 2004)

whoa thats nice man .... why kill it ....i would trade it with a new peice of wood







but i think the best way to kill it is just put it out for 3 days in the sun and they should be dead...


----------



## BanditBrother (Nov 8, 2003)

Kickingtrees said:


> If you mean having your driftwood look like this? I can't get rid of it. It started out as a tiny bit of algae and now it's like a velvet log. How do I kill this stuff for good without killing the other plants in the tank?


 That log looks cool!! Wish u could buy it like that!!! I would love that in my tank!!


----------



## Kickingtrees (Feb 13, 2004)

It looks cool







but I can't controll where that stuff starts to grow. All of my big rocks are starting to get covered in it and there is no way to controll the length of the algae.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

The best way to attach plants like java moss to a piece of drift wood is by tieing it to the wood with some fishing line or similar (like jah maan already said).

It may be best to do this in a spare tank, because it takes a very long time before plants have firmly rooted to the woodor rocks (that's the reason why those pieces of planted rock/wood are so damn expensive) - it would suck to see a fish knock off a halfway anchored plant after several weeks. Once it's attached firmly, remove the fishing line, and place it in the tank you intended it for.

Besides java moss, this method also works for java fern and anubias (and probably some more species as well...)


----------



## adamc07 (Oct 23, 2003)

> If you mean having your driftwood look like this? I can't get rid of it. It started out as a tiny bit of algae and now it's like a velvet log. How do I kill this stuff for good without killing the other plants in the tank?


You have to take the drift wood out and scrub it with any kind of a hard haired brush. Then you would have to boil it for several hours.


----------



## Pterogho (Feb 8, 2004)

It's hard to tell what strain of algae you're dealing with, just from looking at your pic.
But it looks a bit dark in colour, and does it have a kind of molded odour?

If it does you must defenitely pay some attention to your filters, they aren't working right.
The PH-balance may be a bit off, and you may find that you have exesive levels of nitrites (NO2) in your tank.

Good algaes are always bright light-green, a sign of a healhty tank. Any other coloration of algae is a declaration of war !!!


----------



## IDONTKARE47 (Jan 5, 2004)

hey thanks everyone i am gonna try it now.


----------

